# HOCOC Ice Breaker



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

There will be plaques for all three races.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Pictures*

ASRL Team Race 1st place team









ASRL 1st place podium









ASRL 2nd place podium









ASRL 3rd place podium 









ASRL 4th place cars









Spec Stock podium winners









Spec Stock podium


----------

